# Refurbished UV Props



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd share one of the many props I'm refurbishing for a client.
This latex/foam filled prop was in really bad shape. I had to do some pretty significant latex repairs. I did a whole slew of Egyptian props for this person who is doing an Egyptian themed party. I'll post more pics of those props here soon. 
Here he is all fixed up and painted with Wildfire UV paint.
Thanks for looking!

UV Black Light Mummy by bobzilla5 | Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You do great work


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's really cool. I plan on using UV for my clown room at my haunt this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He’s beautiful!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys! 
























http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1806&pictureid=22857


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your manipulation of WildFire paints is remarkable. I cannot believe the colors you achieve. Maybe you should teach classes?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Your manipulation of WildFire paints is remarkable. I cannot believe the colors you achieve. Maybe you should teach classes?


Thanks P5, everyone!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow bobzilla the colors are just beautiful and the props are stunning!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's another prop I finished recently. He had a lot of latex damage, and his arms, hands and feet were in such bad shape, I hand to add new one's.
Also finished up a clown and another mummy prop. I'll post pics of those soon.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A mummy zombie hybrid!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work is over the top!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He's a bit cute!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Here's another mummy prop......what's up with all the mummy props, right? 
More pictures here:http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1852

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1806


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome props.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're very kind, thank you ! 



Headless said:


> Awesome props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Headless said:


> Awesome props.


And awesome prop refurbisher, too:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> And awesome prop refurbisher, too:jol:


Thanks, Miss Roxy!

This guy is Chuckles the Clown 2.0 UV
He is made of hard foam, so he wasn't as hard to repair and refurbish as some of the other latex props I've been restoring. He was missing a few fingers, so I made a mold and cast the fingers on his other hand to recreate the missing ones. 
I'm not that into clowns, but this guy was kinda fun to do.
More pictures here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1852

































This is what Chuckles looks like before I got my hands on him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like Chuckles’ sound track could use some refurbishing, too:googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sounds like Chuckles' sound track could use some refurbishing, too:googly:


Definitely! :googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really incredible work! The colors are just jaw dropping. Love looking at all of these!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Really incredible work! The colors are just jaw dropping. Love looking at all of these!


Hey, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ugh! (That zombie should have been mine.) The clown turned out awesome, and I love the transformation of the zombie's arms & legs. Reallly nice work, but you know I am your biggest fan.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

This is my first time seeing this thread and I love what you did!!

Mummy is awesome!! You do beautiful artwork. Love your touch up to the clown and the colors you used for him. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you P5 and TheScary_Jackolantern! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Ugh! (That zombie should have been mine.) The clown turned out awesome, and I love the transformation of the zombie's arms & legs. Reallly nice work, but you know I am your biggest fan.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I just recently finished refurbishing and painting this pumpkin archway/entrance prop with UV paints.
Thanks for taking a gander.

Day photos 



























Night photos


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! That looks incredible! Really great looking prop. (clap, clap, clap)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous work, bobz!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Miss Roxy and Pumpkin Five 5 1234.....5! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous work, bobz!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> Thank you Miss Roxy and Pumpkin Five 5 1234.....5!


:jol:When are you going to fix that monkey and post pictures?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Soon P5, soon! 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:When are you going to fix that monkey and post pictures?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

UV Zombie monkey inspired from Pirates of the Caribbean movies.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's got a wonderfully wicked face


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I know, right? 



RoxyBlue said:


> He's got a wonderfully wicked face


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

That is an evil looking zombie monkey, love him! 

Also, I missed seeing the pumpkin archway/entrance prop from before, really beautiful bobzilla!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks a bunch! 



PrettyGhoul said:


> That is an evil looking zombie monkey, love him!
> 
> Also, I missed seeing the pumpkin archway/entrance prop from before, really beautiful bobzilla!


----------

